# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  I opened an orange and it was a grapefruit

## nayjevin

I opened an orange and it was a grapefruit inside.  Deep orange color, sold as an orange, looks like an orange, size of a baseball, and inside it's a grapefruit.  Red like a grapefruit, tastes like a grapefruit.  Ever happen to you?  Is this some GMO hack?  True story.   If the next one in the batch is the same I'll take pictures.

----------


## Kluge

Isn't it true that most citrus fruits aren't really the brilliant orange, yellow or green that we see in the supermarket when they're picked from the trees? Aren't they also waxed, possibly with a colored wax, to enhance their appeal?

What you had was probably a grapefruit that got waxed orange. Or, it's also possible that it was a hybrid of sorts--they're always playing around with fruit hybrids, which is different from GM.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

Actually, that is a different kind of fruit altogether.  It's an import, and probably got mixed into the wrong stack at your grocery store. I can't remember what it's called off hand, but I just ate one that a friend of mine who is into SE Asian foods gave me a few weeks ago.

http://www.foodsubs.com/Fruitcit.html

This website shows a lot of different citrus fruits.

----------


## Romulus

You got a Blood Orange. Seriously.

----------


## donnay

> I opened an orange and it was a grapefruit inside.  Deep orange color, sold as an orange, looks like an orange, size of a baseball, and inside it's a grapefruit.  Red like a grapefruit, tastes like a grapefruit.  Ever happen to you?  Is this some GMO hack?  True story.   If the next one in the batch is the same I'll take pictures.


Are you sure it wasn't a blood orange?  They do look like pink grapefruits.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

> You got a Blood Orange. Seriously.


Yep, looking over my own link, there it was, third down.  European import.

http://www.foodsubs.com/Fruitcit.html

----------


## nayjevin

It doesn't look like the pictures of a blood orange, that deep crimson or red, but I didn't cut it down the center like most of the pictures show.  It was just like an orange on the outside, just like a pink grapefruit on the inside, in color and in taste.  I shouldn't have said red inside in the OP, it's really pink.

----------


## youngbuck

Yea, my GF had some fruit at her house that looked just like oranges to me.  I cut it up to eat it and, lo and behold, it was a grapefruit.  It was an organic variety that she had gotten at the local health food store, so it wasn't GMO or anything weird like that.

----------


## Flugel89

> You got a Blood Orange. Seriously.


Really? Blood oranges may look like what he described, but they taste nothing like a grapefruit. I've had blood oranges growing in my back yard forever, and they taste completely different.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> I opened an orange and it was a grapefruit inside.  Deep orange color, sold as an orange, looks like an orange, size of a baseball, and inside it's a grapefruit.  Red like a grapefruit, tastes like a grapefruit.  Ever happen to you?  Is this some GMO hack?  True story.   If the next one in the batch is the same I'll take pictures.


a glitch in the Matrix happens when they change something

----------


## CaptUSA

Why did I think this was going to be some deep metaphorical thread?

Maybe it still is?

----------


## Demigod

if it is not a blood orange then they probably just painted an grapefruit the wrong color

----------


## oyarde

I like grapefruit , lemons , limes better than oranges . I have seen blood oranges , but never eaten one , do they taste like ordinary oranges ?

----------


## Demigod

> I like grapefruit , lemons , limes better than oranges . I have seen blood oranges , but never eaten one , do they taste like ordinary oranges ?


depends some taste sweater like oranges but most like grapefruits

----------


## fisharmor

> Why did I think this was going to be some deep metaphorical thread?
> 
> Maybe it still is?


I was thinking it was a joke, possibly a very late Herman Cain tie-in.

----------


## brandon

One time I opened a peanut shell that looked normal but actually contained 3 nuts. Made me wonder if I could actually have 3 of the other kind and never know.





> Why did I think this was going to be some deep metaphorical thread?
> 
> Maybe it still is?


Nope

----------


## SisCyn

Tangelo?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tangelo

----------


## Dustancostine

Cara-Cara Orange?
http://jennigarden.blogspot.com/2012...ra-orange.html

----------


## specsaregood

> One time I opened a peanut shell that looked normal but actually contained 3 nuts. Made me wonder if I could actually have 3 of the other kind and never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Why did I think this was going to be some deep metaphorical thread?
> Maybe it still is? 
> 			
> ...


If you had never opened up the peanut shell, there might have even been a dead cat in there.  Now we'll never know.

----------


## nayjevin

> Cara-Cara Orange?
> http://jennigarden.blogspot.com/2012...ra-orange.html


Mystery solved!  It says Cara Cara on the sticker of one of the other oranges.  Thanks!

Now I must lobby to have it called a grapefruit.  There's no reason to bring tangelo's into this, it's just a grapefruit with an orange skin.

----------


## Dr.3D

Yeah, those sneaky grapefruit are always trying to find a new way to the breakfast table.   
Imagine them disguising themselves as oranges.  Go figure.
I suppose next they will be trying to get into the orange juice containers.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Isn't it true that most citrus fruits aren't really the brilliant orange, yellow or green that we see in the supermarket when they're picked from the trees? Aren't they also waxed, possibly with a colored wax, to enhance their appeal?
> 
> What you had was probably a grapefruit that got waxed orange. Or, it's also possible that it was a hybrid of sorts--they're always playing around with fruit hybrids, which is different from GM.


Nah.  I've had an orange, tangerine, and grapefruit tree in my yard before.  They look pretty much like the stuff you see in the store if you pick them at the right time.  Apples are different.  The non-organic ones are often waxed to make them look nice.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Yeah, those sneaky grapefruit are always trying to find a new way to the breakfast table.   
> Imagine them disguising themselves as oranges.  Go figure.
> I suppose next they will be trying to get into the orange juice containers.


Grapefruit Ninjas!!

----------


## oyarde

> Cara-Cara Orange?
> http://jennigarden.blogspot.com/2012...ra-orange.html


 I have never seen one of those , I will have to try it .

----------


## fletcher

I just saw this at the grocery store and it reminded me of this thread.  What is with Ron Paul and Cara Cara Oranges?  I have never had a Cara Cara Orange, but because Ron won the vote I had to buy some.

----------


## Paul Fan

> Mystery solved!  It says Cara Cara on the sticker of one of the other oranges.  Thanks!
> 
> Now I must lobby to have it called a grapefruit.  There's no reason to bring tangelo's into this, it's just a grapefruit with an orange skin.


This happened to me yesterday too! Mine weren't labelled, but they looked like that on the inside so they must have been Cara Cara's. I was kind of weirded out. Thank you RPF for solving the mystery.

----------


## Roxi

I don't particularly like grapefruit.... maybe the one you had was more sour than mine, but the one I had this morning was sweeter than a grapefruit. It still had that grapefruity tang but was more like a grapefruit with sugar on it. It was yummy though! I find the Ron Paul tie in an ironic twist in this grapefruity orange saga.

----------

